# Bomi living room theater build



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all. I attached a PDF of my build because that's already what I had. Here was my shopping list:

Epson 8350 Projector $1199.00
AV-813U Universal Projector Ceiling Mount with Extension	$79.00
Adjustable Height from 11.42” to 32” (290mm-810mm)
HDMI v1.4 - 35ft $79.00
VisualApex USPS Shipping $75.00
Projector Sub-Total $1432.00

-Screen:
Da-Lite:HCCV w/ Black Backing 109" x 62" $336.05
AV-Outlet FedEx Shipping $120.52
Screen Sub-Total $456.57

Black Velvet Plus Shipping $120.00

4 – 1”x4”x10’ Spruce planks
6 – Aluminum 84” long 5/16” x 3/4” window screen rail 
1 – Screening roller tool
1 – 25 ft package of .125 dia. screening spline
4 – 6” L-brackets
1 – Black Spray Paint
1 – Xacto knife	
1 – Router, Guide, and Two Bits 
1 – Hand Miter Saw 
HomeDepot $325.00



Project Total $2333.57



If you having any questions I will try to respond as soon as possible.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks good! Do you plan to put in any acoustic treatment?
One thing I would suggest is that you paint the side wall, the same colour as the front wall to reduce glare..and with your screen right up against the ceiling, it really needs to be painted grey or black..
These changes will give you a better perceived contrast to the image..


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, would love to paint the rest of the walls but my wife would shoot me in the face. Might be able to get her to bite off on a color in between, such as a sand or something... Would like to paint the ceiling a grey, but we live in military housing and I will be retiring in about a year and a half - that would be a fun filled day during check out explaining that one, they'll be mad enough about the ceiling tile cut outs for the pj and speakers. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Pity! Do you plan on doing anything further with the room? If not I'll move the thread to the Completed Theater Photos thread..


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Risking bodily harm from wife, just got done painting the rest of the room. Turns out she likes it – will upload photos later on when I get off work. I am debating doing something with the ceiling… Maybe a grey and have it fade into the rest of the ceiling as I go from the screen to the projector, just not too sure on how to do it.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Another way of doing it would be to make up a black fabric covered frame..wide enough to cover the screen width and about 3' out from the face of the screen..You could include some acoustic insulation within the frame and mount it to the ceiling..
This would eliminate all reflections on the ceiling from the screen and provide some acoustic dampening at the same time..


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Having all walls painted made a big difference!
 

I like your idea about the black fabric coming out 3 feet from the screen. I'm guessing at the three foot mark you would arc it instead of making a rectangle?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That does look better! :T
It's not necessary to have an arc on the front edge of the frame..That would be more for aesthetics than any real benefit..


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

After thinking about the ceiling the past weekend, I'm debating in wrapping the first two rows of ceiling tiles in black velvet material, then grey for two more rows - while using painted masking tape on the tile's rails to match the fabric. Do you think two rows is enough to blacken - or should I go three?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would probably go with three rows to be on the safe side..but why change to grey further back!?


----------



## RKolbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Once I get the black fabric in place I was thinking of fading it into the rest of the ceiling using the grey. Have to see how the black looks first I guess.


----------

